# Starting problems with MF 210 2 cylinder diesel



## Beesink (Apr 15, 2020)

My MF 210 has had starter problems for some time and today quit altogether. In the past the starter solenoid would click but the starter would not engage. To start I would turn the key to the start position quickly 2 times in succession. After about 2 or 3 tries the starter would engage and the engine start. Today, after a couple tries the solenoid and starter do nothing when the key is turned to the start position. I tested the 3 post starter solenoid by supplying 12V to the battery hot post and then to the starter connection switch post. The solenoid engaged and the starter output post has power, but only slightly over 6 volts, rather than the 12V battery output. It appears my starter switch is bad or there is a short somewhere in the switch wiring. I did not remove it to examine the switch since the connecting wires are all short and it cannot be dropped below the dash cover to examine it. My questions are 1) is the drop from 12 volts down to 6 through the solenoid normal, or should I have 12 volts output when the starter switch post is powered, and 2) do starer switches fail as mine did today or is it more likely a short somewhere. I am getting no voltage on the wire from the switch to the starter solenoid switch key post.


----------



## 79ired (Sep 27, 2021)

Hello did you ever figure out the problem wit your 210? I have a 210-4 that is doing the same things. Turning the key does nothing and no power at the starter solenoid


----------

